# HYMER Road noise from door



## Chestnutend (Feb 27, 2015)

Hymer 698 2008 suffers a lot of road noise,it would appear to me that seals are missing. Does anyone have photos of the drivers door edge ideally the edge and bottom?.

Also the habitation door is not fitting the frame in the bottom left hand corner - can this be bent back ? Any tips / techniques 

Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,


Have you got a photo of yours?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seals on what?


----------

